# Oglaend DBS Kombi break-apart bike



## cawfebug (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi All, 

I'm looking for a Kombi (not the VW bus, although, those are awesome!). They pack much better than a folding bike, I do art fairs, so these are great to tuck into small spaces... as well as for camping.

Let me know if you see any, or have one or two for sale. I'm in Michigan.

Thanks! 
Todd


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm a DBS fan, but never saw a kombi before, had to look it up


----------



## cawfebug (Jun 6, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> I'm a DBS fan, but never saw a kombi before, had to look it up



I do like the other DBS bikes, their chain guards are nicely designed, among other things. Kombis are really "the best bike" with a 2 speed kick back, front drum brake and break apart frame!!


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 9, 2018)

You might have to ship one in, and if you do get me one too if you need translation help, jeg snakke norsk.
Edit: totally forgot to add the link to where you should look. Finn.no  it’s like their Craigslist


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 10, 2018)

cawfebug said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for a Kombi (not the VW bus, although, those are awesome!). They pack much better than a folding bike, I do art fairs, so these are great to tuck into small spaces... as well as for camping.
> 
> ...



Not a Kombi but i have a couple of folding bikes if u are interested, a Raleigh Twenty and a Porta cycle, both would need cleaning up = $$$ cheap , and i am in michigan
Dave

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## cawfebug (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks all! I found a couple of Kombis! Need to clean them up now.


----------



## Twalker (Oct 5, 2019)

cawfebug said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for a Kombi (not the VW bus, although, those are awesome!). They pack much better than a folding bike, I do art fairs, so these are great to tuck into small spaces... as well as for camping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twalker (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a kombi lux dbs bike that I know absolutely nothing about. Can you possibly give me some information?


----------



## Chezscouse (Sep 5, 2020)

It’s Norwegian, probably 1970s. DBS De Best Sycle


----------



## chromer (May 10, 2022)

any info on these two piece bike would be appreciated.. i could use some parts

thx


----------

